# babies first dandelions



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 13, 2010)

Some of you know that when I lived in Calif I used to head-start hatchling desert tortoises and get them growing and eating well so they could be adopted out and actually live. We all notice how many Sulcata hatchlings die here on the forum so back then that's why we did that. So they would live and be healthy, the desert torts (Gopherus agassizii) not Sulcata. So anyway yesterday I was looking for a certain picture and came across these. The first time these babies got to eat dandelion flowers. I thought you all might like to see them.










































They were no big deal, just something that I used to do and enjoyed so much. I love having babies in the house and teaching them how to eat different stuff and watching them discover rocks and stuff to climb on and watching them basking in the sun like a big tortoise...
anyway, so I came across these pictures and thought I would like to share them so you can see what I used to do...


----------



## Missy (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like me when I eat chocolate,YUM. LOL


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2010)

Those were great pictures Maggie. I love looking at babies just starting out. I used to do the same thing with water turtles, mostly Eastern Painted's. I was so fussy and always wanted people to have a pond or no turtle.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 13, 2010)

The flowers are almost as big as the babies!

Do you remember how many of these you fostered over the years?


----------



## hali (Jun 13, 2010)

oww fab pics


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 13, 2010)

awww that is cute/ How long ago were these pictures taken? They look like really good quality.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 13, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> awww that is cute/ How long ago were these pictures taken? They look like really good quality.



I have never changed the date in my camera and never saved the pictures in any sort of order. So they could be 9 years old 10 years or 5 years, there's no way for me to tell. All the babies look the same to me now. He has a dot on his back that would tell me who he was in his clutch, but now I don't have a clue. It looks like all the pictures are of the same hatchling tho...that's about all I can tell anymore...


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 13, 2010)

What a CUTIE!! Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## danielledelynn (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...beautiful photos!!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 13, 2010)

I think the quality is great for what cameras there were 5-10 years ago! Very cute.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 13, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> I think the quality is great for what cameras there were 5-10 years ago! Very cute.



The pictures were downloaded from my camera into my computer. So it's not like they were actual photographs that could fade or get scratched. I believe the camera that I am using now is a cheap 2 megapixel camera that is about 4 years old now. I think it takes great pictures...


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

I want one.


----------

